
Forget about Users Focus on Profit Instead - taylorpearsonme
https://taylorpearson.me/profit/
======
alttab
This title seems different than the content of the article - which says
nothing about users.

That said, I can't pass up the opportunity to say "of course making money
matters." Especially in an environment where raising your next round isn't the
way (anymore) to profit from a business venture.

All the companies that touted their active monthly user count as a way to
raise cash are panicking because their investors are now waiting for those
users to be monetized.

But of course, "users" is still a mantra because there are a lot of high
valuation tech companies that used un-monetized users as a basis of their
pricing or marketplace growth.

These companies will fail if they can't monetize their base - and then the
myth of "users" will disappear in the same way that "simply having a .com"
meant you were worth millions in the late 90s.

